# NC River Report



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Just got back, Ohio side, Below the dam. Very muddy, 3"-4" vis.

Four guys sitting, 50yds apart, tight-line'n fatheads on the bottom,
First guy caught limit, next guy caught 3, next went Over limit,,, then ME,,, just 3 sauger. We all lost a few. We all caught our share of mud puppies! 
About 3 more guys were farther up,,, I saw them land a few also.

I'd say I saw +-30 sauger & maybe 8 walleyes go on stringers. It would'a been an outstanding day if we ALL could'a been catching like those TWO! 
We were doing the exact same thing,,,,, 
The guy next to me wouldn't even TOUCH his pole after he casted out and he always got hits! And he double hooked his minnies by the tail (killed them) .
I never seen anything like it. Those sauger & eyes musta wanted the blood & guts, AND he was using a crappie spreader on the bottom,,, Go Figure!! 
Only one guy tossing rubber. He said he did real well on nice walleyes LAST WEEK,,, Higher water. I Didn't see him catch anything today.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Doboy, thanks for the report. If the water drops, I might
get down to NC this weekend.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Joe, I was thinking about you yesterday

Golly Gee, If I were you and able to, I'd be down there sooner than that,,, as soon as this little rain passes by.
Yesterday, I called 4 friends to go down,,,, all negative, all busy.
I'm about ready to pull out my 16, but I Don't want to do the river by myself.
Just the thought of sitting, anchored or drifting, behind that wall/ below that wall, was killing me. MOST of those sauger & eyes that were caught yesterday were WAY OUT. Last time that I was down there and caught limit, the fish were just bellow the rip-rap. Yesterday, I would'a just loved to have someone in a boat, with a 'finder', below that wall!

I couldn't believe that there weren't ANY boats on the river. It wasn't all that bad,,,(except for the up-river wind & muddy water,,, & go with caution, I did see a couple of logs rolling down )

This forcast has got me excited. We're gonna hit the Mahoning in a bit.
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

hey doboy at least u caught some i may have to get down there and bring some bottom stuff, need a mudpuppy fix....


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

bring on the smoked puppy jerky!!!!!!I know if all goes well I'll be down there next weekend.Time get my slime on!Forget the walleye and sauger they just don't have the oil content for the smoker need me a puppy!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

westbranchbob said:


> bring on the smoked puppy jerky!!!!!!
> I know if all goes well I'll be down there next weekend.Time get my slime on!Forget the walleye and sauger they just don't have the oil content for the smoker need me a puppy!


LMAO! WBB You can't fool us!!! 
You've been SMOKE'n 'Em in a PIPE! Not ina cooker!!! 

Come on down Snag,,, We'll start a stringer of puppies for BOB!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Who would've thunk it...puppies in a pipe! Probably see ya Sat...hot date Sat night so I won't be there Sunday Plus the game..it'll be dead there Sunday and all the fish will have moved in!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> who would've thunk it...puppies in a pipe! Probably see ya sat...hot date sat night so i won't be there sunday plus the game..it'll be dead there sunday and all the fish will have moved in!!


lol,,, yep! X2


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

which river are you talking about? how far from cambridge?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

dgatrell27 said:


> which river are you talking about? how far from cambridge?


Cambridge? Not too far from the OHIO RIVER!
You should have a bunch of spots closer down around you,,, Like Wheelingish.
AND all those feeder creeks?????
Your way better off,,, your right in the middle,,, Ohio R, Muskingum R, SALT FORK, etc.etc.etc.

GOOD luck.
I gotta go,,,,, REDS/ NC here I come! 
I gotta beat those guys to the "PUPPY-SPOT!"


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

yeah i just might come on down sat, the weather sounds good,if not nxt week.gotta get some minnies first,puppy bait...wb bob has a nice smoker so we,ll get him a bucket load...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

load me up snag! I'm telling you it's the next big thing!lol. Leave some for me I'll be down next weekend!I'll be on kid duty this Sat........wonder how well they would do down there ........no better wait till they're older!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

get the kids a pole to tightline and you ,ll have a load of puppies to bring home,after YOU taste them let me know and we,ll get u more......lol..........


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm going down to the pier at pike this Saturday, has anyone ever caught the puppies down there. Never caught one would like to see one in person


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

see one? you should taste one, absolutely delicous


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Whoo Hoooooooo! Got the last minute green light!I will be down on Sat.Only for a couple hours but who cares!Stock up on minnies,get the lead flying,I'm gonna be sliming so many puppies,all the others gonna be crying!mmmmmmmmmmmm....mmmmmmmmmmmm good!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Fishnhunt said:


> I'm going down to the pier at pike this Saturday, has anyone ever caught the puppies down there. Never caught one would like to see one in person
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 i,ve seen the puppies caught off pike is. pier, also saw a paddlefish caught there also. and that same year i got a 16in. brown trout down stream from the pier..


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Sprinkle them pups with crushed red pepper....bout the only thing better is good bbq'd chicken wings...and I mean good ones! I can't make it this week(*to meet up with the "puppy connection*") only because the date is starting early in the day, and funds are a bit tight....good thing it's at *HER* place this weekend.....


----------

